
Strange WikiLeaks Report That Russia Destroyed Secret US Base on Moon - sahin-boydas
https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/P790011-1247_e.html
======
johnj12
Probably just an overhelmed outworld FOB to check out on aliens, didn't
triggered WW III 'cause it was a favor.

Woudn't mind to know which weaponry was used to accomplish it, but I strongly
bet on some standard ICBMs modified to follow a similar - slow - orbit like
the used for the recent israely probe.

It didn't prevent the Vela Incident tough, but who we are to question the Blue
Boys + Guardian strategies.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vela_Incident](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vela_Incident)

------
sahin-boydas
Can it be simple moon landing area that destroyed by other landings?

